# Dermacton - Wow!!



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

So after a few weeks of Novak suffering with a rash and hives, numerous steroid shots and tablets, antihistamines and chlorhex scrub from the vets nothing seemed to be touching it.

Posted here, was recommended dermacton. All I can say is this stuff must have fairy dust. The steroids were just not agreeing with Novak so had been cutting them down, they didn't seem to be helping anyway. The chlorex seemed to be making it worse so the vet aid to stop using it.

Yesterday the dermacton arrived. Novak looked like this at the time (same rash was all up his tum and chest)










Applied the dermacton twice yesterday, and this was last night










He's had another application today and this is how it is now










Not even 24 hours, I'm amazed.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd 'like' this post a million times over if I could! Fantastic news!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I knew it was good and it had some terrific results but didnt realise it could be that good that quick. Im so pleased its helping it must have been driving him mad it looked awful poor dog. Good thing is its all natural too and not harmful like the steroids can be long term.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I know! He was miserable as sin the past few days, itching past himself and I was just doing all I could to help ease the itch. It stopped in about five minutes after the first application.

I am truly amazed. And I've not been lathering it on either, jut using a tiny bit as recommended.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm over the moon for the pair of you, I really am  What do you think of the smell though?! :scared:


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the smell, reminds me of a homeopathic cream I had many moons go


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww fantastic im so pleased for you  
what a relief literally


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I'm over the moon for the pair of you, I really am  What do you think of the smell though?! :scared:


The smell honestly doesn't bother me. It's not great lol but it doesn't linger. Plus I'd have coated him in fox poo if it would have helped.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!!!! That's absolutely amazing. I'm delighted Novak has found peace at last. Sounds like vets could do with knowing about this "fairy dust" it would save a lot of unnecessary use of steroids etc.

I've def got it ear marked. Heidi gets a niggly summer itch. Nowhere near as bad as Novak but I dont like to see her itching and not impressed with keep giving her Piriton takes the edge off her spirits for starters.:cryin:

You must be so relieved


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

It looks so much better...

I think its brilliant..never would have heard of it , if it hadn't been for this place


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Really glad its helped your dog. Sadly Rupert's skin got worse with Dermacton cream and I never dared try any of their other products just in case he reacted to those too


----------

